
“All 3P browsers on iOS are shells around WebKit” - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/fugueish/status/1275633442210775041
======
jamil7
Without getting into the weeds around all the Apple debates lately what are
some practical advantages I would get from running a proper version of Firefox
with Gecko on iOS vs the WebKit wrapper? or is it more about encouraging
competition and pushing mobile browsers forward?

